# This Easter, Discover What Matters to God.



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 6, 2007)

> *The Bridge Community Church invites you to come as you are this Easter...*
> 
> At the Bridge, we are a different kind of church. A church that puts God first and traditions last. A church that loves people regardless of their church background. A church that is relevant to you. A church where people grow in knowledge, in relationships with God and others, and where lives are changed for the better.
> 
> ...



I received this in the mail today.

I wonder if this is a Christian church or not. All I saw was "Easter", "God", and "Sunday" - two are names for pagan gods and the other is a generic title for deity that is shared by Jews, Christians, Jehovah Witnesses, Mormons, and Catholics.

There is a random picture of an ipod with three crosses on the screen in the midst of the words above, so I assume that is their way of saying they intend to be a Christian church.

I wish I could scan in the picture on the front of the mailer. It is a white backdrop that shows a guy with an obvious toupee wearing a suit with glasses and his tie is way too short standing rigidly next to a casual early/mid twenties guy that looks like he is from an Abercombre and Finch ad.

Pray that these churches become Christian churches.


----------



## Herald (Apr 6, 2007)

This church is similar to a one in our town called Crossroads Cafe. Basically it is a Christian Starbucks. Like many seeker sensitive churches it is probably trying to reach a wide cross section of unchurched, emergent and the disillusioned. It is what it is.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 6, 2007)

You think that is bad, down the street from our church is a church with a big banner saying "Win a Wii." Yes, on Easter Sunday if you go to their church you could win a Wii. Here is their website with the same announcement. http://www.timberridge.cc/pwsite/

From their website: This Easter, when the eggs are found and the baskets are unwrapped, will you feel satisfied or still searching? Join us at Timber Ridge for a celebration full of joy and meaning, not empty ritual. Your whole family will enjoy the great music, Starbucks coffee, a Nintendo Wii giveaway for the kids, and a message that will bring direction and encouragement to your faith journey. Come find that what’s missing in your Easter! 
We'll be looking for you.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 6, 2007)

Augusta said:


> You think that is bad, down the street from our church is a church with a big banner saying "Win a Wii." Yes, on Easter Sunday if you go to their church you could win a Wii. Here is their website with the same announcement. http://www.timberridge.cc/pwsite/
> 
> From their website: This Easter, when the eggs are found and the baskets are unwrapped, will you feel satisfied or still searching? Join us at Timber Ridge for a celebration full of joy and meaning, not empty ritual. Your whole family will enjoy the great music, Starbucks coffee, a Nintendo Wii giveaway for the kids, and a message that will bring direction and encouragement to your faith journey. Come find that what’s missing in your Easter!
> We'll be looking for you.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 6, 2007)

II Tim 4:2-4 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine. *For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears; And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.*


----------



## Herald (Apr 6, 2007)

This is the church I mentioned....

*Cafe Crossroads*


----------



## Augusta (Apr 6, 2007)

Ginny Dohms said:


> II Tim 4:2-4 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine. *For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears; And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables.*



Spot on Ginny.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 7, 2007)

Augusta said:


> You think that is bad, down the street from our church is a church with a big banner saying "Win a Wii." Yes, on Easter Sunday if you go to their church you could win a Wii. Here is their website with the same announcement. http://www.timberridge.cc/pwsite/
> 
> From their website: This Easter, when the eggs are found and the baskets are unwrapped, will you feel satisfied or still searching? Join us at Timber Ridge for a celebration full of joy and meaning, not empty ritual. Your whole family will enjoy the great music, Starbucks coffee, a Nintendo Wii giveaway for the kids, and a message that will bring direction and encouragement to your faith journey. Come find that what’s missing in your Easter!
> We'll be looking for you.


Enraging.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 7, 2007)

Augusta said:


> a message that will bring direction and encouragement to your faith journey.



Faith journey? Luke 13:22&33: Jesus journeyed to the cross for our salvation. Where faith is about Christ, not about me. Oh, that kind of journey (I hope!).


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm awaiting the day that Osteen, Warren and friends create national video linked services where people come and sit in a movie theater and they broadcast their "sermons" and shows from coast to coast with a false "unity'.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 7, 2007)

The "competition" for warm bodies is at a fever pitch. 
You have to market to get tithe drones.

Even the First Baptist Church here is adding a climbing wall to their 
"family activity center" which you can climb when you aren't in the Starbuck like Coffee Shop they are putting in.
I wonder if they consider the local Coffee shop owners that will lose business due to a tax exempt church creating a really cool hangout.

It is due to ATGDD. 
Attention TO GOD Deficit Disorder.

I am ashamed to say this is the kind of church I USED to attend. I will confess it was ALL about going somewhere to feel good. A place to FEEL loved and hugged. To get a buzz.

After a while you get tired of worshipping in a Tshirt, you grow weary of the dance team's interpretations of Psalms and the rythmic waving colorful flags and the jumping around as a bass guitarist asking a bandmember for 
'more cowbell.'
You also get where you have seen it all and you can actually critique and rate how well your current church's band, drama team or giant screen power point performs vs your last church.

God moves in wonderful and mysterious ways. 
You just wake up and see through it all one day and think God must be vomiting right now.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 7, 2007)

We were reading through the local tourist paper where they have church listings. One was listed as "the Unchurch for the Unchurched". ARGH! And of course I'm seeing all these signs on the east coast that say "ALL welcomed" or "and open congregation" (code for whatever you believe or whatever lifestyle you live, you too are accepted and will be validated).


----------



## BJClark (Apr 7, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine;



> I'm awaiting the day that Osteen, Warren and friends create national video linked services where people come and sit in a movie theater and they broadcast their "sermons" and shows from coast to coast with a false "unity'.



No need to wait on Osteen or Warren to do this, there is a church here, that though they do not meet in Movie theaters they do have various places around the city and surrounding communities they can go and be 'linked in' to the main church. They all apparently have their own 'worship groups' but the main preaching comes from one main broadcast campus.

http://www.celebration.org/


----------



## bookslover (Apr 7, 2007)

Win a Wii? Feh! Out here, the "Revolution Church" (which, I think, the son of Jim Bakker is behind) is giving away a new car on Easter Sunday!

GRRRRRRRR.


----------

